# My Samson



## marie2263 (Sep 5, 2011)

My baby Samson at five months and younger


Marie


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

:001_tt1: awwwww he is gorgeous!!!!


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Samson is really gorgeous, and hes going to be a big lad i think.........best wishes with him........Chris


----------



## marie2263 (Sep 5, 2011)

awww Thanks Jenny and Raggs, I too think Samson going to be a big lad his dad and sister is enormous and weight a ton another breeder has his sister. He don't stop eating and is quite heavy already for 5 months he weigh 7lbs already.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_awww my heart has melted, how gorgeous is he.:001_tt1:,:001_tt1:,_


----------



## marie2263 (Sep 5, 2011)

colliemerles said:


> _awww my heart has melted, how gorgeous is he.:001_tt1:,:001_tt1:,_


Thanks, he is a very spoilt baby and we love him so much


----------



## MissHighlander (Jun 7, 2011)

Aaaaawwwww. Gorgeous cat.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: :001_tt1: he's purrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrfect


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Awwww he's lovely - hes got such a serious little face


----------

